# 19.07. Hochtaunus-Tour MTB-Club-Beinhart



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. Juli 2009)

...und wieder einmal ist es soweit, die diesjährige *Hochtaunustour* des *MTB-Club-Beinhart* steht an.......

Diesmal im Angebot: ein Mix aus bekannten und neuen Trails rund um Feldberg und Co.  Angepeilt sind ca 40km /1100hm (Tempo- und Fahrtechniklevel 2), das kann sich im Laufe dieser Woche durch Reifungsprozesse noch etwas verändern . 

*Arachne* als Beinhartophiler, DIMB-Trailscout und gebürtiger Hochtaunuslaner hat sich freundlicher Weise bereit erklärt, bei Bedarf eine 2. Gruppe zu führen!!! 

Treffpunkt *10:30Uhr* am *Parkplatz der Waldgaststätte Rote Mühle *bei Bad Soden http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour....415039&sspn=15.737839,37.353516&ie=UTF8&z=16

Wer sich gerne noch etwas länger warmradeln möchte: 9:40Uhr Abfahrt Hofheim Kreishausparkplatz (zusätzlich ca. 26km / 230hm)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...50.080071,8.448036&spn=0.007849,0.018239&z=16


*Allgemeine Teilnahmeinfos:*
Dies ist eine kostenlose und unverbindliche Veranstaltung des MTB-Club-Beinhart. Die Teilnehmerplätze sind vorrangig für Club-Mitglieder bestimmt, Restplätze werden aber gerne an Gäste vergeben. Diese nehmen auf eigene Gefahr an der Tour teil. Ein funktionstüchtiges MTB ist Vorraussetzung, außerdem besteht Helmpflicht.
Bitte an Verpflegung, Geld, Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug und eventuell Regenjacke / Wechselkleidung denken. 
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder per e-mail ([email protected]) erforderlich. 
Maximale Teilnehmerzahl: 11 / Guide

*Für Insider: *Ich werde übrigens am Samstag die Tour noch mal abfahren und jegliche Baumstämme, Stöcke und Stöckchen soweit möglich von der Strecke entfernen.....

Na denn bei hoffentlich schönen Wetter bis Sonntag 

Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

ich bin dabei!

Viele Grüße
Matthias

PS
ERSTER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (13. Juli 2009)

> *Für Insider: *Ich werde übrigens am Samstag die Tour noch mal abfahren und jegliche Baumstämme, Stöcke und Stöckchen soweit möglich von der Strecke entfernen.....



Liebe Marion, das ist unnötig denn ich habe gar keine Zeit am Sonntag 

Viel Spaß 
Bettina


----------



## Werner (13. Juli 2009)

...und wir können nicht mit 







Sei´s drum, euch viel Spaß bei der sicher wieder tollen Runde...

Gruß...
...S+W


----------



## Waldi76 (13. Juli 2009)

hallo Marion,

ich bin dann der 2,

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rockside (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo auch, ich bin dann schon mal der 3 te

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Luzie (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

ich bin dann die Nummer 4, vorausgesetzt, das ich bis Sonntag wieder fit bin 

aber ich hab ja noch ne ganze Woche Zeit zum gesund werden 

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Juli 2009)

Ich komme nach Hofheim am Kreishausparkplatz und bringe noch einen Mitfahrer zur legendären Hochtaunustour mit


----------



## Ruderbock (14. Juli 2009)

7


----------



## lenkkopf (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

wir wären dann nr 8 und 9 (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe)

bis sonntag dann ... zara


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Juli 2009)

Wer von Mainz mit Radeln möchte: Treffpunkt Mainz, Theodor Heuss Brücke, auf dem Bückenkopf auf der Rechten, Hessichen Seite um 8:30 Uhr. Siehe:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...sspn=39.592876,67.763672&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=A

Nur wenn es nicht Regnett !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rike75 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,
ich komm auch mit...Nr. 10!!

Bis Sonntag
LG Rike


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Da Ihr ja auch den ab und an den Hochtaunus unsicher macht (wie dieser Thread beweist), eine kleine Bitte von mir:
Im Hochtaunus gibts grad mächtig Ärger angesichts weitreichender Trailsperrungen am Altkönig und der Burg Falkenstein durch das Forstamt Königstein. 

Es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn Ihr als Verein Eure Mitglieder darauf hinweist und diese bittet, sich beim zuständigen/verantwortlichen Forstamt Königstein (konstruktiv und höflich) zu beschweren.

Dann sieht die Behörde auch, dass die Sperrung nicht nur ein knappes Dutzend Hardcore-Freerider betrifft, sondern die breite Masse der Erholungssuchenden. Mehr Infos gibts in diesem Thread im Open Trails Forum. Hier ist ein mögliches Anschreiben, dass man weitgehend kopieren könnte.

Danke!


----------



## rübi (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

ich melde mich auch an.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (14. Juli 2009)

Erster - auf der Warteliste

oder Erster für die 2. Gruppe.

Oder hab`ich mich verzählt???

ggfs. würde auch bei entsprechender Witterung die Möglichkeit einer etwas ausgedehnten Anreise ab Ingelheim in Betracht ziehen, um dann ab MZ mit Uwe zum Treffpunkt zu fahren, "Hallo" zu sagen, und mich dann wieder irgendwo ausklinken, um über den Taunus wieder in heimatliche Gefilde zu kommen.


----------



## Ivonnche (14. Juli 2009)

zweite auf der Warteliste 

oder halt 2. für die nächste Gruppe.

Lieben Gruß Ivonne


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Da Ihr ja auch den ab und an den Hochtaunus unsicher macht (wie dieser Thread beweist), eine kleine Bitte von mir:
> Im Hochtaunus gibts grad mächtig Ärger angesichts weitreichender Trailsperrungen am Altkönig und der Burg Falkenstein durch das Forstamt Königstein.
> 
> Es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn Ihr als Verein Eure Mitglieder darauf hinweist und diese bittet, sich beim zuständigen/verantwortlichen Forstamt Königstein (konstruktiv und höflich) zu beschweren.
> ...



Hallo Sipaq,

ich hab mich in Euren Thread eingelesen und muß sagen, daß ich das mit dem Alden wirklich sehr, sehr traurig finde. Der Altkönig ist wirklich ein besonderer Berg, vielleicht auch deshalb, weil am Gipfel eben mal kein Kiosk steht.....
Wir haben ihn trotzdem am Sonntag nicht auf unserem Programm und würden Euch auch nicht besonders weiter helfen können bei Eurer Aktion, da die meisten von den Mitbikenden den Berg maximal namentlich kennen, geschweige denn wissen, daß der gespickt ist mit schönen Trails.
Nichts desto trotz mache ich mir schon seit einiger Zeit Gedanken über die zugespitze Situnation im Hochtaunus. Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Großstadtnähe ist, aber was mir immer wieder auffällt, wenn ich dort unterwegs bin, ist die Unfreundlichkeit und Aggressivität vieler Biker. Nicht mal unter ihresgleichen wird gegrüßt, geschweige denn die Wanderer. Und da ist es dann schon, das Vorurteil, daß alle MTBiker arrogant und rücksichtslos sind. Meiner Meinung nach müßte man mal ne Aktion im Hochtaunus starten, bei der man genau diese Sorte Biker anspricht und ihnen versucht zu vermitteln, daß sie sich ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln. Eine gewisse Art von Freundlichkeit und Respekt hat noch keinem geschadet. Ich glaube, den Typen ist es überhaupt nicht bewußt, wie sie rüber kommen.......
Eure Aktion am Sonntag in Ehren, kommt in mir so ein ganz klein bißchen die Sorge auf, daß das die Forstleute abschrecken könnte, wenn da auf einmal ne riesen Horde MTBiker sich für den Altkönig interessiert...die ja dann auch alle die wieder geöffneten Trails nutzen möchten..... wird schon gut gehen!!!!
Euch viel Erfolg und vielleicht trifft man sich mal freundlich grüßend im Taunus .

Grüsse, Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (14. Juli 2009)

Melde mich als Gast für die 2. Gruppe, vorausgesetzt dass noch 
ein freier Platz verfügbar ist, an.

VG
Markus


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Juli 2009)

An alle, die auf der Warteliste stehen: es wird eine 2. Gruppe geben, Ihr seid also dabei!!!!


----------



## matthias2003 (14. Juli 2009)

@Uwe:
ich bin um halb 9 an der "hesslichen" Brückenseite.


----------



## mathias (15. Juli 2009)

Na denn, auf in den Taunus

Mathias

Erster mit einmal Tee


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallo Sipaq,
> 
> ich hab mich in Euren Thread eingelesen und muß sagen, daß ich das mit dem Alden wirklich sehr, sehr traurig finde. Der Altkönig ist wirklich ein besonderer Berg, vielleicht auch deshalb, weil am Gipfel eben mal kein Kiosk steht.....
> Wir haben ihn trotzdem am Sonntag nicht auf unserem Programm und würden Euch auch nicht besonders weiter helfen können bei Eurer Aktion, da die meisten von den Mitbikenden den Berg maximal namentlich kennen, geschweige denn wissen, daß der gespickt ist mit schönen Trails.


Das Ihr bei dem Treffen nicht vorbeikommt ist völlig okay. Mir ging es auch eher darum, dass zumindest die, die ab und an mal im Taunus fahren dem Forstamt mal 'ne Mail schreiben, damit man dort weiß, was die Sperrungen für uns MTB'ler bedeuten.



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz mache ich mir schon seit einiger Zeit Gedanken über die zugespitze Situnation im Hochtaunus. Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Großstadtnähe ist, aber was mir immer wieder auffällt, wenn ich dort unterwegs bin, ist die Unfreundlichkeit und Aggressivität vieler Biker. Nicht mal unter ihresgleichen wird gegrüßt, geschweige denn die Wanderer. Und da ist es dann schon, das Vorurteil, daß alle MTBiker arrogant und rücksichtslos sind. Meiner Meinung nach müßte man mal ne Aktion im Hochtaunus starten, bei der man genau diese Sorte Biker anspricht und ihnen versucht zu vermitteln, daß sie sich ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln. Eine gewisse Art von Freundlichkeit und Respekt hat noch keinem geschadet. Ich glaube, den Typen ist es überhaupt nicht bewußt, wie sie rüber kommen.......


Volle Zustimmung. Ich finde, man kann da auch nur mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.


----------



## laufand (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

wenn's ne zweite Gruppe gibt, dann melden wir (blackbike und ich) uns doch auch noch gerne an (ab Rote Mühle).

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Sparcy (17. Juli 2009)

Muss leider absagen, da mein Auto bis Montag in der Werkstatt ist
Es sei denn, es bietet sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Ingelheim an...


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2009)

Das wird eine total schöne Runde!!!   Wir sind heute einige Passagen davon abgefahren. Nur um den Zacken herum hält sich die Feuchtigkeit wohl etwas länger. War aber noch ok. Die etwas mehr technischen Passagen am kleinen und großen Zacken waren trocken und lassen sich auch prima fahren.   Meine Schwingenaufhängung hat heute endgültig ihren Dienst quitiert! Ich werde morgen dann also ungewohnterweise mein uraltes Hardtail über die ein, oder andere Schlüsselstelle heben... Wird mir bei dieser schönen Strecke nicht die Laune verderben!  Mehr Feuchtigkeit würde allerdings den Spaß an den Wurzeltrails deutlich vermindern.


----------



## Rike75 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,
tut mir leid, aber ich muss für morgen leider absagen! Hab heute unerwartet Besuch bekommen!

Viel Spaß !!

LG Rike


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht ja nicht besonders prickelnd aus . Leider confused ist die Tour gespickt mit wurzeligen Trails, die natürlich bei Regen recht wenig Spaß machen und noch obendrein gefährlich sind. Deshalb macht es wenig Sinn, die Tour bei Regen zu starten. Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich aber auch keine Breite-Wege-Tour daraus machen . Deshalb mein Vorschlag für morgen: sollte es um 7:30Uhr regnen (gähhnn....Wecker stellen nicht vergessen, liebe Marion), dann blasen wir die Tour ab bzw. verschieben sie z.B. auf den 8.8., der noch frei ist im Clubkalender. Ich hoffe die Uhrzeit ist für die von weiter her Anreisenden ok.

Falls die Tour stattfinden sollte, dann eventuell an Wechselklamotten denken, damit ihr mir bei der Rast im Naturfreundehaus Billtalhöhe nicht erfriert!!!! 

Na denn hoffen wir mal bestes! 

Ich sag mal bis morgen.....

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasehern (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Runde durch den Hochtaunus.
Hoffe auf trockenes Wetter.

Bis morgen


Markus


----------



## laufand (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

wir müssen leider für morgen absagen 

Drücken Euch aber feste die Daumen, dass das Wetter akzeptabel wird 

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Regis (18. Juli 2009)

Bin morgen dabei! 

Régis


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (18. Juli 2009)

Na - sooo schlecht soll`s  doch auch nicht werden - hoffen mer mal das Beste

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit mit dem Auto nach Hofheim kommen - werde ich aber auch spontan morgen früh entscheiden.

Also Uwe - auf mich nicht warten, sollte ich zum Treffpunkt Theodor-Heuss Brücke kommen, melde ich mich vorab auf jeden Fall bei Dir.


----------



## Mousy (18. Juli 2009)

Ich schliesse mich auch noch an und freue mich schon auf hoffentlich allenfalls etwas feuchte Trails. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

da es heute in den frühen Morgenstunden noch ganz schön was runter gemacht hat und die Wurzel-Trails mit Sicherheit schweineglatt sind, verschieben wir die Hochtaunustour auf Sonntag, den 09.08. . 

Damit Ihr aber nicht zu traurig seid, bieten wir (Arachne weiß noch nichts davon ) Euch ne schöne Tour ab Hofheim ab, mit allen Leckereien der Region. Die Trails hier sind nicht ganz so wasserempfindlich und sollten auch bei Feuchtigkeit noch einen gewissen Spaß machen.

Treffpunkt daher für alle: 10:30Uhr am Kreishausparkplatz in Hofheim 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Kreishaus+1+Hofheim&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=15.816267,37.353516&ie=UTF8&z=16

Vergeßt Eure Regenklamotten nicht!!!!

Bis nachher!

Marion


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Juli 2009)

Das würde für die  , die ab Mainz Theodor Heuss Brücke starten:
Abfahrt um 9.00 Uhr
Bis Gleich


----------



## matthias2003 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi Marion,

dann sehen wir uns am 09.08.
Heute bleib ich auf der Couch, in Rauenthal hats nur 12 Grad, nichts für Schöwefa 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Rockside (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Marion,

hier in Wiesbaden regnet es gerade wieder sauber. Ich hoffe auch, daß es dann im August besser sein wird und werde auch heute nicht dabei sein. Wir sehen uns dann.

Sorry, Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenkkopf (19. Juli 2009)

guten morgen,

wir passen dann heute auch mal.

gruß zara


----------



## Luzie (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion, 

hier in Mainz hat es gerade richtig stark mit regnen begonnen, da bleib ich auch lieber zu Hause...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Juli 2009)

Tja, hier regnet es auch gerade mal wieder. Kann nur hoffen, daß keiner mein Ausweichangebot annimmt....wobei ich schwer annehme, daß Uwe schon unterwegs ist.... ..... 

Euch viel Spaß auf der Couch und vielleicht haben wir im August mehr Glück!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Juli 2009)

Eben hat unser Uwe angerufen und abgesagt ....... damit werde ich jetzt gleiches tun und auch unsere Hofheim-Tour absagen. Es regnet sowohl in Mainz als auch hier in Hofheim. Das macht keinen Sinn. 

Also nicht traurig sein, ist alles nur aufgeschoben.......


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2009)

Naja, immerhin weiß ich nun, dass in den Hinterbau meines Hardtails ein 2,25er Nobby Nic (gerade so) hinein paßt und die Judy XC einen 2,35er Highroller zuläßt...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin einigermaßen trocken zu Hause angekommen und werde mir jetzt die MotoGP ansehen: Mal sehen was Folger, Schrötter , Bradl und Cortese Heute so anrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Juli 2009)

Habe eben die einzigen 2 wirklich Beinharten wieder nach Hause geschickt, die das Forum ignoriert bzw. verweigert haben und bis nach Hofheim angereist sind . Ruderbock sogar aus MZ mit dem Radl....man konnte ihn allerdings nur noch an seiner Stimme erkennen, so eingesaut war er ....nach einer kleinen Bremsensäuberungsaktion auf meiner Terasse gings für ihn noch weiter nach FFM. Meine Hochachtung .

Hat mich allerdings nicht wirklich viel Überredungsarbeit gekostet, die Jungs vom Taunus fern zu halten.....

Dann hoffen wir mal auf den August..... 

Grüsse, Marion


----------



## Mousy (19. Juli 2009)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Habe eben die einzigen 2 wirklich Beinharten wieder nach Hause geschickt ...



Insgesamt waren es dann 4 Unerschrockene.
Waldi war schon unterwegs als die Absage kam und da habe ich mich geopfert und Ihn begleitet. 

Es gab sonnige Momente 





Aber auch weniger sonnige 



 

 

 

 

 



Ich hoffe bis zum Nachholtermin existieren noch ein paar Trails. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juli 2009)

Mousy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bis zum Nachholtermin existieren noch ein paar Trails.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut



Daran haben wir heute gearbeitet und ich war echt baff, dass 30 wirklich Harte bei dem Wetter den Weg zu unserem Treff am Fuchstanz gefunden haben. 

Falls jemand wissen möchte, wie das Ganze ausgegangen ist, schaut mal hier. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6147289&postcount=318

Vielleicht ist bis zum Nachholtermin das Eine oder Andere wieder offen


----------

